# Filter without inserts



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought my first 10g aquarium at a yard sale and it came with a free filter. Sadly, the filter didn't come with any inserts( ? the word has slipped my mind).
I am using it anyways, because it works well to create a current in the tank.
I'm wondering if this is suitable filtration because it cycled. I didn't know that this would happen, and was kinda freaked out when I saw blueish algae-like stuff inside. (Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe this means that it cycled?)
Also, I noticed that algae is growing in this tank where none is growing in my other tank, that doesn't have a filter. I read that biological filtration contributes to algae growth, leading me to believe that I'm right. Source

This is the 10g tank referred to in my signature, and yes, still only contains a baby green spotted puffer. So, should I count this as suitable filtration? My puffer seems to be doing just fine. I'm asking because I'm going to my lfs this weekend for equipment. I don't want to get another filter if it's unnecessary.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nitrate feeds algae, so you should take it out with water changes. If you don't filter, you get ammonia or nitrite instead and those are worse. Its not how much filtration that will determine algae, its food and light, trace elements and a lot of other stuff. So if you feed your puffer more than the other tank, algae will have more to eat. Maybe your other fish eat the algae.

But no, algae doesn't mean a cycled tank. Some algae eat ammonia just fine. 

Before I'd buy a second filter (and in my personal opinion every tank should have 2 filters), I'd get media for the one you have. An aquarium filter sponge cut to size may work, or a media bag that you fill will, well, media or the cartridges that fit the filter.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Makes sense. Thanks a lot. 
I'll keep that in mind when I go.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

What type/brand of filter is it? If it's an hob style and you can stuff an aquaclear sponge block into the chamber you'll be good to go.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Not really to sum what algae control is, it would be, Nutrient Control. Nutrients for algae is anything from light, to oxygen or CO2, to nitrates. Really wether your tank is cycled, doesnt make much of a difference other than it should be easier to control nutrients. 

Now before I go into further detail, from the color you described it doesnt sound like its algae at all but a lot of people mistake it for algae, it sounds like you have cyanobacteria. This can be harmful to life in your tank, its a type of "bad" bacteria. It can come in a few other colors but it usually has some dead give aways differences from algae. Like for instance, doesnt it seem more like a film or mucus type stuff?


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I cleaned my filter and it doesn't seem to be coming back, but it wasn't really mucus-y.
It came off in little paper thin patches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That Blue-green algae/cyanobacter crap is annoying, but doesn't seem to hurt fish. Siphon it out in sheets as ease of removal is, IMO, the only good thing about the stuff. 

Algae control is a pain. You beat one strain and something else shows up. But its a sideshow, take care of the fish and the water quality foremost and only mess with the other once everything else is good and you have time to spare.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea thats defiantly cyanobacteria you have, though as long as you take care of it early it shouldnt be a problem. Its a lot easier to control than other forms of algae, but its also bad for them, you wouldnt really notice bad effects though unless you let it go.


----------

